# Kayaking Horse Shoe bend; Overnight Trip



## shealam (May 30, 2016)

Has anyone packed up to horseshoe bend from Lee's ferry for an overnight trip? Do you have to have a permit or can you just go and camp in one of the spots on the way up. Let me know


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

See GCNRA and Kayaking - Glen Canyon National Recreation Area (U.S. National Park Service)

I've camped at Ferry Swale, none of the others. Great camp, some good scrambles available. You will bust your butt trying to paddle upstream - I'd wager it can be done below 10k-13k releases, but you'll need a good, fast sea or touring 'yak and good eddy hopping skills. Above 13-15k, forget it unless you want to work your ass off and average (maybe) 2-3 mph... Downstream, no problem - but you'll need a ride up to the Bend or above. 

It is a beautiful stretch but heavily fished by a lot of pros and some "amateurs." They show up at crack of dawn - literally - and almost year round. Your best bet is to contact Cliff Dwellers or Vermillion Cliffs Lodges (Vermilion Cliffs is renamed Lees Ferry Lodge now and there's a fishing outfitter who runs out of there) and arrange a ride for you and your 'yaks. Alternatively show up at the boat ramp before crack of dawn with a bit of cash and all your gear packed and ready to go - you might get lucky.


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

You can get back hauled up with your gear and boat and then spend the next day or 2 paddling down to Lee's ferry. No permit needed, you can just snag one of the established camps.


----------



## SpudCat (Aug 24, 2020)

And if you're into fishing, it can be fun both wading the riffles with midges and other small flies and by boat tossing big bushy dry flies to the banks especially when the cicadas are buzzing.


----------



## Canyon Country (Apr 23, 2012)

A couple of years ago, 4 of us got transported to the Dam and kayaked back to Lees Ferry. It was a good trip. The water coming out of the dam is cold, so take your neoprene. There are a few good side hikes to stretch out the time. Had a ringtail in camp, so secure your food.


----------

